# New tandem



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Our family is looking at a Co Motion Periscope Torpedo with 700c wheels. Captain is 6'3", Stokers (mom and daughter) are 5'1" and 4'8". There's not nearly as many resources for tandems as there are for road and mtbs. I haven't been able to find any negative reviews, but thought I'd ask here. Any feedback or experiences with the Periscope system would be greatly appreciated. 

We saw the 26" wheel version today. I took it for a spin around the block solo and didn't get scared by it at all. I think I'll like the 700c version better (with some Vittoria Ranoneur Pro 32mm tires on it) for our uses. We are going back next week for a complete fit and more "instructional" test rides before we order ours. 

I think I'm more excited about this bike than any I've done for myself! Now if I can just get the girls to quit talking about Pearl Magenta paint.

Thanks in advance.
c


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Get the Pearl Magenta Paint.

A new tandem is nice, happy stokers are priceless.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Get the Pearl Magenta Paint.
> 
> A new tandem is nice, happy stokers are priceless.


Thanks MB1.

One thing that I have found in my research is that the stoker is never wrong-no matter what, I guess that includes the color choice too! Luckily they really like the Mica White too-I've always loved white bikes but neither of us has ever had one, so maybe.........

c


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think I've heard a single negative about the periscopes. Go for it.



MB1 said:


> Get the Pearl Magenta Paint.
> 
> A new tandem is nice, happy stokers are priceless.


Yup yup. 100% agree. Although I kinda dig the Lake Violet Pearl as well.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

carter1 said:


> .... Luckily they really like the Mica White too-I've always loved white bikes but neither of us has ever had one, so maybe.........
> 
> c


White bikes take a LOT of cleaning.

You may wonder why I know....... :blush2:


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

carter1 said:


> I think I'm more excited about this bike than any I've done for myself! Now if I can just get the girls to quit talking about Pearl Magenta paint.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> c


You already stand out like a circus parade on a tandem- Pearl Magenta won't make you look any more weird to onlookers...

There's lots of nooks and crannies to clean on a tandem... plus two really long chains... can't imagine the fun of cleaning a white one...


----------

